

ZFS released for Mac OS X - mchanson
http://tenscomplement.com/our-products/zevo-silver-edition

======
bri3d
A bit more background:

[http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2011/03/how-zfs-is-
slowly-...](http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2011/03/how-zfs-is-slowly-
making-its-way-to-mac-os-x.ars)

The company was founded by Don Brady, who worked on the Apple ZFS for OSX
project until it was cancelled.

Sadly, their website includes only marketing-buzzword compliant "tech specs"
and contains no benchmarks, and there's no support for booting from ZFS.
Hopefully they'll either get their act together or someone will pony up the
$20 and post benchmarks and details (assuming, of course, that's not against
the license).

~~~
rjurney
Even on non-boot drives, ZFS can be a real boon. I used it for a 1U appliance
on a solaris machine on two disks, and it saved me the cost of a RAID card.

~~~
bri3d
Right - ZFS _is_ awesome even as a non-boot storage pool. But one of the main
drawbacks of MacZFS (the open-source competitor) is that it can't be booted
off of, and this product doesn't seem to offer that feature as a competitive
advantage.

Presumably this product offers support for the latest zpool version and is
based on a much more recent ZFS codebase (and hence should perform better as
well), but because their site is so devoid of benchmarks, it's hard to tell.

~~~
rjurney
Looks like Silver does mirroring, but not RAIDZ. I <3 RAIDZ. RAIDZ with
snapshots helped me sleep at night.

------
ComputerGuru
No ZFS encryption, no boot support, and costs 20 dollars.

I have no problem with the price tag, but I really fail to see the benefits of
this over MacZFS, they don't even discuss whether or not graceful degradation
for HFS resource forks is implemented or not.

Sorry, no cigar.

~~~
bingaling
The lead developer, Don Brady did a lot of HFS development for Apple:

[https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Aopensource....](https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Aopensource.apple.com%20%22don%20brady%22)

I understand that HFS compatibility/graceful degradation of native
applications was a high priority for this port.

That's not saying it's implemented, but I it's a goal.

------
tiernano
Hmmm.... unless you pay double, or more, and wait for a while longer, only
supports a single disk, and no mirroring or RAIDZ features... $20 gets you one
disk, $40 gets you mirrors and 2-4 disk, and the platnum offering, with no
price, gets you RAIDZ1 and 2 (single and double parity) and 2-10 disks...
sorry, i think building a NAS and exporting the storage to more than just OSX
is the better option... AFP, they say, is not even fully working on Lion...

------
oomkiller
I don't want to pay for a commercial product that doesn't integrate well with
the OS, and that is configured by a GUI. I want ZFS to be integrated into the
OS, bootable with encryption, like we were supposed to see in Snow Leopard.

~~~
Terretta
Sounds like you're looking for their "Developer Edition":

[http://tenscomplement.com/our-products/zevo-developer-
editio...](http://tenscomplement.com/our-products/zevo-developer-edition)

------
cobychapple
Looks like their hosting account got suspended. Here's a Google cache link:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?sourceid=chrome...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=cache%3Atenscomplement.com%2Four-
products%2Fzevo-silver-edition)

------
antoncohen
I have been looking forward to this release, but the hardware I want to use it
with doesn't exist yet. I want to use a Mac Mini has a filer head, connected
to a small JBOD, using the data integrity, compression, dedup, and snapshot
features of ZFS.

So to the hardware manufacturers, here's what I want. Either a Thunderbolt to
SAS adapter, that basically has an LSI Fusion-MPT card in it, and of course a
Mac OS X version of the mpt2sas driver. Then I could connect it to any JBOD.
Or, integrate the SAS HBA into a drive enclosure, directly connected with
Thunderbolt. What I don't want (dear Promise) is a $2500 drive-less 6-bay
enclosure with hardware RAID. I don't want hardware RAID, ZFS will do RAID
better than hardware.

~~~
zdw
Is there a reason you need MacOS X as your server OS?

Plenty of other options out there which have more testing and have substantial
history with ZFS. I'd seriously look into OpenIndiana or similar - I run this
with much success on an HP Microserver, which has plenty of expansion
possibilities with a small form factor, ECC RAM, etc.

If I was the developer, I'd see about giving away the low end version as a
loss leader. As is, charging $20 = less people will test it = less stable.

~~~
antoncohen
I wanted to reduce the amount of constantly running computers. I still want a
desktop/media center, I wanted to combine that with [ZFS] file server. I'll
probably end up running FreeNAS + a desktop. The reason I don't want a FreeBSD
or Illumos-based OS as a media center is because of no Netflix streaming
support, and Flash performance is poor too.

~~~
icepick
I'm running ubuntu 11.10 + ZFS for Linux. Works great.

<http://zfsonlinux.org/>

------
Wilya
This lacks details.

The wikipedia page for ZFS claims that they implement ZFSv28 (same as
FreeBSD), but I'm skeptical.

While I understand the lack of encryption (it's one of the very latest
additions to ZFS anyway), I see no mention of compression, snapshots, dedup,
easy raid, everything that makes ZFS so cool.

Instead, they market.. sharing ? It's a local filesystem, it _should_ be
shareable through classical means anyway...

PS: ok. On-disk format is v28, but they just didn't implemented the associated
features ? That's plain weird.

PPS: Disregard what I said. Should have delved more into the website..

~~~
rjurney
<http://tenscomplement.com/our-products/zevo-platinum-edition>

------
foobarbazetc
Without encryption, this is a huge step back from HFS+.

~~~
wmf
In theory you should be able to run ZFS on top of CoreStorage.

------
hackermom
I would want that to be bootable before even considering it. Give me anything
bootable that is faster than Apple's current codebase for HFS+ and I'll buy
it.

~~~
dserodio
If boot speed is your main concern, just use a SSD. I've upgraded a month ago
and I'm still amazed at every single boot.

